# Cable vs DSL



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Telmex is screwing me over and I'm thinking of changing to Cablemas for my internet access. Any experiences, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been with Telmex for a couple of years and, fortunately, have never had an issue. 

Curious to know what problems you are having, if you do not mind sharing.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

My Telmex goes out regularly, I have not reached anywhere near the promised speeds despite numerous calls to their 800 line and visits to their office, replacing the modems etc. I am contemplating moving because of the unreliability of telmex dsl. I have heard that cable depends on the area you are in and if your neighbours have a strong solid signal you should be OK.
But this is Mexico. We all know how it goes 

Good luck!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Belizegirl said:


> I have been with Telmex for a couple of years and, fortunately, have never had an issue.
> 
> Curious to know what problems you are having, if you do not mind sharing.


The problem is that I am supposed to be getting 3mb but am receiving less than 1mb. I've talked to 4 different techs and they all promised to do something but the speed is still the same. Cablemas here I come!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Grizzy said:


> My Telmex goes out regularly, I have not reached anywhere near the promised speeds despite numerous calls to their 800 line and visits to their office, replacing the modems etc. I am contemplating moving because of the unreliability of telmex dsl. I have heard that cable depends on the area you are in and if your neighbours have a strong solid signal you should be OK.
> But this is Mexico. We all know how it goes
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I've had the same luck with their 800 tech line. I'm going to try Cablemas. Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Lann1011 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have heard that if you REALLY need internet to work for your job, have both. Just saying, that way if one goes out or goes slow, you switch over.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FWIW, both cable and DSL have the same issues in the states.

And "customer service" is very much a misnomer here, as well.

They get around the down/upload speeds by claiming UP TO X mb/sec.

We've had cable, we now have DSL.

It's not noticeably faster than the cable was at its best. But it's MUCH more consistent, and we don't have to do the "unplug the router, count to 20, plug the router back in" routine 5 times a day, anymore. 

In fact, in the now 6 months that we've had DSL, we have had to do it twice.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Where are you? Some areas are being wired for Fiber Optics to home...


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

I have the internet from MegaCable and I really like it, never had any problems. <<In Tepic>>


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

tommygn said:


> Where are you? Some areas are being wired for Fiber pOtics to home...


I live a few kilometers outside of Acapulco.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BombonTorres said:


> I have the internet from MegaCable and I really like it, never had any problems. <<In Tepic>>


+1 <<In Guadalajara>>


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> +1 <<In Guadalajara>>



Welcome back from your wanderings.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Welcome back from your wanderings.


+1 TundraGreen.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

diablita said:


> I live a few kilometers outside of Acapulco.


I think its goint to be a couple of years before they get f/o in that area. I would go with Megacable...


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

It depends on where you live and what the offerings are. When we lived in Merida we had Telmex (after trying others found it was the best alternative), notice I didn't say it was the best, I had to fight with them for 6 months for the service to settle down, but eventually it did.
When I lived in Puebla I had Cablemas and it was ok except they have way too many users and not enough servers so it would completely freeze once people got home from work and the techs were awful, fried my son's new gaming computer (paid for it luckily thanks to the Consumer Protection Agency) but my fridge never recovered..... In Puerto Vallarta we had several providers and all pretty much the same....
So depending on where you are makes a big difference.... do your research, ask the guy at the local computer cafe or restaurant who they have, ask college kids, etc.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

Forgive me for this but I believe the measurement of speed is in Mbps (Mega Bit per second as to MB Mega Byte per second ) I'm going to be really, really sad when I get there then! For the past many years I've enjoyed between 21.01 Mbps up to 39.00 Mbps. That's fast enough to watch a High Def Movie over the internet without a hitch. But My bill is $145.00 a month for TV, Cable and phone. I'll have to adjust.

What are all the options at the lake? Only cable, DSL, dial up? Any Satellite?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*DSL or Cable for Internet*



diablita said:


> Telmex is screwing me over and I'm thinking of changing to Cablemas for my internet access. Any experiences, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Here's the skinny on both;

I used to be a Technical Training Instructor for Network Associates./ Network General all over North America and taught many Telephone Technicians working for the major US Carriers. We taught the use of the "Sniffer", for trouble shooting LAN/WAN and Telephony Systems.

Cable TV in my town is the way to go. Very sophisticated system delivered to your neighborhood via Fiber Optics, and then the last mile or so with Coax Cable. Very easy to get 4 Mbps download speeds for reasonable rates, and even get higher if your up for paying for it. They have Techs. over 160 miles away that can instantly diagnose and problems and correct most of them on the phone while you wait with diagnostic tools over the Fiber Optic System. Pretty impressive. Now, there is one potential down fall to Internet over CATV?

It's if too many people try and get on and stay on at the same time - like when they get off work or before going to work. Since the last mile is Broadband, Coax Cables, it's a bus, and too many people can get on the bus at any one time and slow it down. Rarely happens to us here. But ask CATV customers in your town if they experience this problem and how often.

Telmex; DSL, T-1 and any of the other higher speed Internet options? Well it's not quite so simple as they say. You probably won't experience those advertised (and you paid for) speeds unless your 300 meters from their CO = Central Office. It's just a basic function of twisted pair (archaic technology). Call a Telmex Tech and complain and ask them how far you are from a CO, and they 98% of the time don't even know where the CO is in relation to your house. So, basically on any twisted pair connection via a Telco Carrier you're only getting a smaller fraction of what speed your paying for (unless your within 300 meters of the CO). FACT OF LIFE - that they can't even change. This is why I go with CATV. 

I know a little about CATV too, since I built, designed and tested them in USA for over 10 years too.

Cuyler Salyer


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Internet Speeds*



Retired-Veteran said:


> Forgive me for this but I believe the measurement of speed is in Mbps (Mega Bit per second as to MB Mega Byte per second ) I'm going to be really, really sad when I get there then! For the past many years I've enjoyed between 21.01 Mbps up to 39.00 Mbps. That's fast enough to watch a High Def Movie over the internet without a hitch. But My bill is $145.00 a month for TV, Cable and phone. I'll have to adjust.
> 
> What are all the options at the lake? Only cable, DSL, dial up? Any Satellite?


I know that you can get at least 10 Mbps on our local MegaCable system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Here's the skinny on both;
> 
> I used to be a Technical Training Instructor for Network Associates./ Network General all over North America and taught many Telephone Technicians working for the major US Carriers. We taught the use of the "Sniffer", for trouble shooting LAN/WAN and Telephony Systems.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your expert advice. I really don't have much choice other than cable so I'm going to give it a try. In my area it costs 479 pesos a month for phone and 10Mps internet access. Less than Telmex charges for "up to" 5Mps.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> I know that you can get at least 10 Mbps on our local MegaCable system.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot for responding.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

quinta said:


> It depends on where you live and what the offerings are. When we lived in Merida we had Telmex (after trying others found it was the best alternative), notice I didn't say it was the best, I had to fight with them for 6 months for the service to settle down, but eventually it did.
> When I lived in Puebla I had Cablemas and it was ok except they have way too many users and not enough servers so it would completely freeze once people got home from work and the techs were awful, fried my son's new gaming computer (paid for it luckily thanks to the Consumer Protection Agency) but my fridge never recovered..... In Puerto Vallarta we had several providers and all pretty much the same....
> So depending on where you are makes a big difference.... do your research, ask the guy at the local computer cafe or restaurant who they have, ask college kids, etc.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

diablita said:


> Telmex is screwing me over and I'm thinking of changing to Cablemas for my internet access. Any experiences, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


You get twice the speed for the same price with cable (plus you aren't forced to contract a land line you'll never use). I left Telmex many years ago and haven't looked back.


----------

